# Anyone got a Burstner T610 manual (around 1989)



## 100638 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just bought a T610 off Ebay and the van side electrics are not being at all logical! No manual came with the van so any help on how the electronic control panel works would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 106254 (Aug 3, 2007)

did you find your manual


----------

